

Ask HN: Proper JSON Property Naming - commondream
http://commondream.net/post/9915916269/question-proper-json-property-naming

======
Tichy
Since JSON is essentially JavaScript, I'd go for camel case. Also, it saves
bandwidth.

------
wccrawford
Don't make the mistake of assuming it will only every be consumed by Ruby.
Make it make sense for JSON, not the initial language used to write or consume
the code.

